
Deep Space Settlers - jonbaer
http://fuzzywobble.com/projects/deep_space_settlers/
======
kbenson
That's a rather beautiful facelift. I already own Settlers twice over, so I
won't be getting it, but I can appreciate the care that went into this.

------
pc2g4d
Cool look. Funny that resources are still "wheat" and the robber is still a
robber. Why not more theme-appropriate things like "titanium" and "space
pirate"?

